# Freeride Rucksack



## timson1000 (21. Dezember 2008)

Hey,
ich habe hier schon einige Rucksackthreads durchgelesen, doch noch keine eindeutige Anwort bekommen. 
Ich suche einen Rucksack für Enduro- und Freeridetouren mit schnellen, technischen Trails und auch Sprüngen, evtl würde ich den Rucksack auch mal im Bikepark benutzen wollen, daher ist mir der Halt auf dem Rücken sehr wichtig. Mein jetziger Camelback hat nur einen schmalen Spanngurt an der Brust und rutscht bei ruppeligen Sachen sehr leicht von links nach rechts, das nervt und iritiert. Hätte halt gerne unten an der Hüfte noch einen breiten Gurt! Der Rucksack sollte robust und gemütlich sein, sodass man ihn nicht so am Rücken warhnimmt.
Mein Camelback ist mir auch zu klein, ich kriege ausser der Trinkblase (2L) kaum was unter. Es ist schwer zu sagen, wieviel Liter Stauvermögen ich brauche, aber ich müsste entweder meine 2l Trinkblase oder 2 Liter in Flaschen mitnehmen können und ich würd mal sagen ne Packung Kekse , 2/3 belegte Brötchen in Plastikdosen und ne Pumpe, Ersatzschlauch, Geld, Handy, Multitool, vllt noch nen Windbreaker, das wars. Also nicht allzu viel, der Rucksack sollte nicht den ganzen Rücken (ich bin 1,82m ) bedecken und globig wirken! Wenn ich die Sachen, die ich gerade aufgezählt habe, eingepackt habem, sollte er nicht unausgefüllt wirken.
És wäre gut, wenn man außen einen Fullface Helm und Beinprotektoren befestigen könnte, das ist aber Nebensache, da die meistens anbleiben.
Gewicht und Durchlüftung sind ebenfalls nebensächlich. Optik sollte auch stimmen. Preis so bis 100 Euro. Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar Vorschläge, am besten wäre es, wenn ihr ein Foto mitpostet, wo ihr oder jemand anderes den Rucksack trägt, das wäre ideal.
Danke im Voraus.
MfG
timson1000


----------



## numinisflo (21. Dezember 2008)

DaKine Nomad erfüllt alle von dir genannten Voraussetzungen.
Da bekommst du auch lässig ne 3-Liter-Blase rein, Schläuche, Werkzeug, Helmfach für Fullface ist vorhanden, du kannst die Schoner aussen anschnallen usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timson1000 (21. Dezember 2008)

Der sieht irgendwie recht groß aus oder täuscht das? 19 l ist ja auch viel oder?
Hast du vllt nen Foto beim Tragen ? 
MfG


----------



## chris_da_masta (21. Dezember 2008)

ich hab den camelbak havoc. da geht auf jeden fall einiges rein.


----------



## Tifftoff (21. Dezember 2008)

CAMELBAK MULE in der Militärversion. Meiner ist allerdings schwarz. Seitlich bewegt er sich überhaupt nicht. Sehr stabil mit sehr vielen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## timson1000 (21. Dezember 2008)

chris_da_masta schrieb:


> ich hab den camelbak havoc. da geht auf jeden fall einiges rein.



der ist mir zu globig. Danke trotzdem

Der Mule sieht ganz interessant aus, aber nicht in der Farbe


----------



## Female (21. Dezember 2008)

Für Dich vermutlich zu gross, aber trotzdem noch ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht, falls es doch mal was grösseres sein soll: Ich habe den Deuter TransAlpine (allerdings SL) mit 26 l.
FF geht problemlos aussen dran, die Beinprotektoren passen aussen perfekt dran und Ersatz-Shirt, Wasserflaschen und Kekse passen auch rein.  Aber dann ist er erstaunlicherweise auch schon recht voll.
Bei mir sitzt der bombenfest, auch im Bikepark. Meine bessere Hälfte fährt ihn in der grossen Version und auch bei anspruchsvolleren Sachen. Ist glaube ich auch zufrieden. 

Sieht in Action so aus:


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (21. Dezember 2008)

wie wärs mit einem von deuter? hydro exp 12 zb, hab ich selber. geht was rein, essen werkzeug ect. trägt sich angenehm und lässt sich gut fixieren, verrutscht also auch nicht. mit 3 liter trinkblase. schau mal unter www.deuter.com nach....


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Dezember 2008)

Nomad:



Nachteil: es passt kein Regenschutz drauf bzw. der fliegt sofort weg. 
Ansonsten alles sehr schön durchdacht, bis auf die Trinkblase, die kommt an die von Camelbak nicht ran.
Gibts im dakine-shop.de beim Herrn Fischer in München.


----------



## Calli Potter (21. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe den Camelback Mule und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil!! Passt auch einiges rein und ist für mich zum tragen auch sehr sehr angenehm!! Zum Volumen kann ich auch einiges sagen, da ich des öffteren auch ein bissel mehr mithole als sonst. Habe sonst bei meinen Touren immer Geldbeutel, Werkzeug, Pumpe, 2 Ersatzschläche und evtl noch einen Windbreaker dabei. Passt alles sehr gut in den Rucksack rein. Sollte es aber mehr sein und ich brauche keine Trinkblase, verwende ich meinen Jack Wolfskin der hat auch unten am Bauch eine breitere Schnalle als der MULE!! Den Jack Wolfskin habe ich früher auch immer für Motorradausfahrten geholt!! Kann notfalls auch mal ein Bild davon machen!!


----------



## timson1000 (21. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Anworten.
Also der Deuter exp gefällt mir optisch mal garnicht und ein bisschen Style muss schon sein. 
Der Nomad gefällt mir bisher am besten zusammen mit dem Camelback Mule!
Der Deuter TransAlpine ist eindeutig zu groß. 
Jetzt überlege ich ob lieber den Nomad oder den Mule...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timson1000 (21. Dezember 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Camelback Mule und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil!! Passt auch einiges rein und ist für mich zum tragen auch sehr sehr angenehm!! Zum Volumen kann ich auch einiges sagen, da ich des öffteren auch ein bissel mehr mithole als sonst. Habe sonst bei meinen Touren immer Geldbeutel, Werkzeug, Pumpe, 2 Ersatzschläche und evtl noch einen Windbreaker dabei. Passt alles sehr gut in den Rucksack rein. Sollte es aber mehr sein und ich brauche keine Trinkblase, verwende ich meinen Jack Wolfskin der hat auch unten am Bauch eine breitere Schnalle als der MULE!! Den Jack Wolfskin habe ich früher auch immer für Motorradausfahrten geholt!! Kann notfalls auch mal ein Bild davon machen!!



Ein Foto vom Mule auf dem Rücken wäre echt klasse
MfG


----------



## Calli Potter (21. Dezember 2008)

Also Bilder vom Rucksack findest du unter Fotos bei mir, aber ich schaue mal gerade nach ob ich noch ein altes Bild von mir habe mit dem Rucksack!!


----------



## timson1000 (21. Dezember 2008)

Ok der Mule sieht ganz cool aus, aber aufm Rücken könnte man nochmal mehr erkennen. 
Auch wenn noch jemand nen Foto vom Nomad aufm Rücken hat ( auf cxfahrers Bild ist nicht allzu viel zu erkennen) bitte posten!


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Dezember 2008)

Mein alter (!) Camelbak Mule.
Der ist schon einiges kleiner als der Nomad!! 

Und auch an den neuen Mule, den ich persönlich schlechter finde wegen der fehlenden Strapse, geht KEIN Helm dran.
Da wirds schon eng mit ner kleinen Regenjacke.

PS: ich bitte zu berücksichtigen dass ich über 2m gross bin.

Havoc?
Hier noch die Herstellerbilder zum Nomad.


----------



## Calli Potter (21. Dezember 2008)

Der Nomad sieht ja mal richtig Klasse aus!! Das muss ich jetzt selber sagen!! Würde den gerne mals Vergleich zum MULE anziehen!! Das Werkzeugfach ist echt Klasse von dem und selbst an die Pumpe haben die gedacht  

Hat der nicht mal in der Mountainbike mal als sehr gut abgeschnitten???


----------



## Jocki (22. Dezember 2008)

Deuter Razor Serie: gibts mit 18 (Bild) bzw. 23 Liter Volumen. Eingebauter Rückeprotektor, sitzt sehr gut und ist vernünftig aufgeteilt. Ich hab die 23er Version, die reicht mir gerade aus vom Volumen für Tagestouren. 23L hört sich nach viel Volumen an, ist aber gar nicht so groß. 2L Blase, Jacke, wechselshirt, Mütze, Handschuhe,Ersatzschläuche, Pumpe, Tool, Essen, 1Hilfe-Tasche, Handy und das Ding ist auch schon voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Dezember 2008)

Relativ unbekannt aber sehr gut und ohne Tadel verarbeitet: TSG Chicksands Watertank. Ca. 100,-â¬, 30 Liter Volumen, sehr viele sinnvolle groÃe und kleine Taschen (z.T. mit NetzeinsÃ¤tzen), Vollhelm-Fach, Gurte fÃ¼r Schoner... und man kann ihn, wenn nichts drin ist, schÃ¶n klein zurren.  Hat breite Gurte, sitzt sehr gut am KÃ¶rper. Allerdings hat er kein RegenÃ¼berzug.  
Hab ihn ca. 4 Jahre in Dauernutzung ohne Probleme.        GruÃ   R.R.


----------



## dubbel (22. Dezember 2008)

timson1000 schrieb:


> Mein jetziger Camelback hat nur einen schmalen Spanngurt an der Brust und rutscht bei ruppeligen Sachen sehr leicht von links nach rechts, das nervt und iritiert.


welchen hast du jetzt?


----------



## Boondog (22. Dezember 2008)

Tach,

ich würd Dir den Camelbak Chaos empfehlen.
der ist von der Größe und Packvolumen mit dem Mule vergleichbar.
der vorteil des Chaos ist die Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für Fullface Helm und Potektoren.


Eigentlich genau das was Du suchst.

Gruß Rafael


----------



## langer.andi (22. Dezember 2008)

Kann sowohl den Nomad als auch den Apex empfehlen.
In den Apex passt einfach mehr rein, sonst sind die 2 wohl fast gleich.

Hier noch ein Bild beim tragen:


----------



## Levty (22. Dezember 2008)

Deuter Trans Alpin?


----------



## acid-driver (24. Dezember 2008)

hast du jetzt schon einen?

ich habe mir den deuter superbike heute gekauft.

helm lässt sich aussen befestigen, hat ein verstaubares regencape, brust und beckengurt. ist super bequem

gibts in der bucht gerade als auslaufmodell für'n fuffi.


----------



## moe 11 (24. Dezember 2008)

was auch noch interessant sein könnte sind die rucksäcke von evoc. mal schaun ich holl mir wahrscheinlich jetzt dann so einen und werd dann mal hier posten was der so taugt. 

hier noch die page von evoc 

www.evocsports.com


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (1. März 2009)

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Dakine Nomad im Alltagsgebrauch? Bekommt man dort - ohne gefüllte Trinkblase - problemlos einen vollen Leitzordner plus 1,5L Wasserflasche, Mäppchen etc. für die Uni rein?


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (2. März 2009)

Hi ich weiß nicht ob du jetzt schon einen hast, aber von Deuter ist dieses Jahr ein Freeride-Rucksack rausgekommen, der eig. ganz schön aussieht und auch was taugen dürfte. Des is nämlich der : Deuter Compact EXP 12
Guck mal auf der Deuter Seite, da ist der jetzt auch drinne. Kannst da auch deine Protektoren einhängen...
mfg MD


----------



## Khakiflame (2. März 2009)

Lezyne AllPack

da vom fullfacehelm bis ersatzreifen alles rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theStevn (8. März 2009)

ich hab ein deuter race exp. was besseres gibts kaum. mit rückennetz (rückenfrei), schutz(regen) plane, vergrößerungsfach, ein klemm netz (für knieschoner etc.) usw. den merkt man kaum und hängt nich da wie ein sack.


----------



## theStevn (8. März 2009)

MrDiesfoerg schrieb:


> Hi ich weiß nicht ob du jetzt schon einen hast, aber von Deuter ist dieses Jahr ein Freeride-Rucksack rausgekommen, der eig. ganz schön aussieht und auch was taugen dürfte. Des is nämlich der : Deuter Compact EXP 12
> Guck mal auf der Deuter Seite, da ist der jetzt auch drinne. Kannst da auch deine Protektoren einhängen...
> mfg MD



jo, sieht fast aus wie meiner. meiner sieht etwas geschmeidiger aus der sich natürlich auch per reisferschluss um fast ein doppeltes vergrößern lässt.


----------



## timson1000 (8. März 2009)

Hi ich hab mittlerweile einen Dakine Nomad. Hab ich für 70 Euro inkl Trinkblase bekommen neu. Der Rucksack ist der absolute Hammer! Alles super durchdacht, man kriegt alles rein, außen passen Fullface Helm und Protektoren dran, der Nomad sitzt super stabil und gemütllich am Rücken! Nur die Trinkblase ist die des Camelbacks etwas unterlegen.


----------



## Mike1982 (29. Juli 2009)

Servus habe einen neuen Evoc trail zu verkaufen !! fehlkauf für alpencross leider doch ein bischen zu klein ! Nur einmal zu probe getragen! Größe m/l bin 185 groß und er passt perfekt! für nur 120  Gehört er euch!!!!!!!
[email protected]


----------



## Janus1972 (26. Oktober 2009)

hat jemand erfahrung mit dem evoc freeride bezüglich des protektors und wärmeentwicklung am rücken? will mir den auch holen hab aber keinen bock mich totzuschwitzen


----------



## dubbel (26. Oktober 2009)

Mike1982 schrieb:


> für nur 120  Gehört er euch!!!!!!!


http://www.google.de/products?hl=de&q=Evoc+trail&scoring=p


----------



## DaBoom (26. Oktober 2009)

der Evoc Rucksack liegt recht körpernah an, weshalb beim Fahren ohne sonderlich viel Fahrtwind ein warmer und feuchter Rücken garantiert ist.
Da sind die beiden System von Deuter definitiv im Vorteil.

Wobei ich klar das System mit den Stripes bevorzuge. Das System mit dem Netz liegt nicht so nah an und rutscht gerne.


----------

